# Bodybuilding torrents



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone have any links to bodybuilding torrents that i could hypethetically download?

Thanks


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i dont have any links, you will have to work out that by yourself 

bigger faster stronger

i want to look like that guy

doping forever

jay cutler from j to z

lee priest the blond myth

dorian yates has one but it is a bit crap imo

pumping iron--i could watch this every night


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

oh and there is a English one but i cant remember what it is called.... fish.....and a rice cake, and fish........and a rice cake....and fish, and a rice cake

someone will know what it is called from me saying that lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

"Strong" is also worth a look.

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4696711/Strong.The.Movie.2008.DVDRip.XViD-STRONG_NoRAR


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kevin Levrone 'Maryland Muscle Machine' no need to download any other dvd, this has it all


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers guys. Maryland muscle is awesome. Got loads now.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers guys. Maryland muscle is awesome. Got loads now.


Which torrent did you use? Most of the one's I can find are dead.


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm slowly but surely getting a 21.6GB one called Bodybuilding Movie Collection, it's nearly 40% downloaded so far...

Have a look at what's in it, seems like most of the best stuff:

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/116859677/bodybuilding+collection?tab=summary


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fletch_belfast said:


> I'm slowly but surely getting a 21.6GB one called Bodybuilding Movie Collection, it's nearly 40% downloaded so far...
> 
> Have a look at what's in it, seems like most of the best stuff:
> 
> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/116859677/bodybuilding+collection?tab=summary


Big coincidence I'm gettin the same one now and at 40% aswel lol. I'll find which Maryland muscle one I used and post it here


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Maryland Muscle Machine is actually in that torrent too. Depending what you're using to download the files, you can pick and choose which vids you want and just leave the stuff you don't. I'm using Vuze and it doesn't seem to have that handy function, but I used to use Bitlord, and it did.

Also trying to get Kevin Levrone - Full Blown, but it's stuck at 2.6%, Zzzz....


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Demonoid has a lot of bodybuilding torrents if you have an account.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

cas said:


> oh and there is a English one but i cant remember what it is called.... fish.....and a rice cake, and fish........and a rice cake....and fish, and a rice cake
> 
> someone will know what it is called from me saying that lol


LOL. Bodybuilding Teens I think that is called. Was a BBC documentary if I remember correctly.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

bigger, faster, stronger & pumping iron, cant go wrong with them!!


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

mikep81 said:


> LOL. Bodybuilding Teens I think that is called. Was a BBC documentary if I remember correctly.


Think this might be what you're referring to? The Welsh "fish and a rice-cake" guy, was on Channel 4 I think:


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

just watched that welsh fella i got fairly into it.... seems they could be very inspirational when starting to get bored etc.


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, very inspirational/motivational. I check Youtube every few days for any new Lee Priest vids to keep me motivated. Jay Cutler posts regular vids as he counts down to this years Olympia.

Yer Welsh guy has actually qualified for the Olympia this year. Gets on like a bit of a tool though I think.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

cas said:


> oh and there is a English one but i cant remember what it is called.... fish.....and a rice cake, and fish........and a rice cake....and fish, and a rice cake
> 
> someone will know what it is called from me saying that lol





mikep81 said:


> LOL. Bodybuilding Teens I think that is called. Was a BBC documentary if I remember correctly.






fletch_belfast said:


> Think this might be what you're referring to? The Welsh "fish and a rice-cake" guy, was on Channel 4 I think:


Yep, baby faced bodybuilders is the "fish and a rice cake" one.

The lad did well in the end but has now jacked it all in to be a hairdresser of all things.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't watched it yet, and I don't know what a 'torrent' is, but this looks a little old school and easy to watch:






@ Suprakill4, legs are looking big man :thumbup1:


----------

